# Critique my cross country!!



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

This was our first time cross country since he returned from his injury. I know my heels are not down, I'm breaking in new boots and they are not flexible through the ankle yet. Other than that critique away!!


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

wow you guys look pretty good to me


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

AWESOME!! X-C Roxs!!!!!


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

you and your horse look good together! you must have a very special bond 

what was the injury? 

you guys look soooooo in tune with each other. he must be amazing to ride

good luck with him and your new boots


----------



## Eventer Chick (May 15, 2007)

hey you's do look good together and you are jumping pretty height in the first one for his first time back out on the course may i ask where the course is it looks like a good challange


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very good, i am no jumping expert but that looks alright to me!!


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

can you post some more pics of him later? i would love to see how he is doing


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

He popped a splint on his right from lateral and it grew over towards his suspensory. Luckily it responded well to corticoid steroid injections. The ditch and bank are prelim the rest is training. It's a private facility so you have to be invited but its in Oregon House, CA near Marysville 3ish hours away from the bay area if you live there. I'll post some pictures of him soon, we're going to a h/j show tomorrow and then schooling xc again after so I will put those up when I get them! 

Cheers


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

good luck with the show!

he is jumping great!

i'm glad he recovered well from his injury!


----------



## Gidget_Lvr101 (Sep 16, 2007)

it looks good. but on the first pic, i dont mean to sound mean, but should u be more forward in seat. cause if not, and ur supposed to be like that it looks good. cause i dont jump xc. (yet)


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

My position in the first picture is correct, when coming to and jumping up a bank the riders upper body should be more upright and using your core muscles. This is because the horse needs your body to encourage them to sit on their hocks so they are able to jump up onto the bank. If you lean forward, your horse especially if they are young and inexperianced like mine will crash into the bank and you will be lucky if you don't get hurt. I say this from personal experiance and watching/teaching others. It never pays to lean forward, especially in eventing where it could get you more seriously injured than say hunters. Remember that when you go cross country for your first time!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

All i noticed was you dont have your heals down! your feet dont stick out which is good and your toes are in!

You look good!


----------

